# DVD playing problem (cracked & vibrating voices)



## drgrudge (Aug 23, 2005)

Now I got another new problem, the DVD plays with voice being cracked and gives a "vibrating" effect  
This happens in all the DVD   


 Do you guys think this may be due to the fact that I did something to the registry thing ( I installed MPC and wanted to add the option "play with MPC to my DVD drive) and do that wrong ? 


I uninstalled the Quicktime alternate (and hence MPC as well). Now I am not able to watch DVD's properly (or rather, I cant watch itself  )


Guys plz help me. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Delpiero (Aug 23, 2005)

Try using different DVD players like Win DVD or Power DVD. Clean your DVD drive with a lens cleaner.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 23, 2005)

naah nothing to do with ur physical dvd drive.
its some thing u did with the software or windows.
if u got 2 os then try playing the dvds in the other os and c whether u get the same results.
if u dont have 2 os(which i assume) try to undo the regedit u did. and 
finally y basically where u playing with ur registry???
and by any chance have u installed any codecs of late?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2005)

@Biplav, 
I installed codec (klite mega codec pack) after that my windows media player and powerDVD dint play DVD's at all. Still I am lazy to reinstall agian. 

Now , even after that I have installed the codecs, VLC played the DVD's without any issue, untill this sunday  

Data DVD play well. Does PAL DVD cause this problem (I have tried NTSC DVD now, but even that dont play well). 





			
				Delpiero said:
			
		

> Try using different DVD players like Win DVD or Power DVD. Clean your DVD drive with a lens cleaner.


Hmm... it got nothing to DVD rom drive. I use VLC player only, as it's free, my powerDVD got issue, but thanks I will try that also


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 24, 2005)

Nah I dont think that the registry edit would have caused it , but its always ncie to confirm it.
First of all try another DVD or try the same DVD in a different system.
See if you can manually play it by installing something new like powerdvd or anything else.
Ive tried the above trick on different file types but I have yet to find a similair problem . Although mines involved audio files. Also if youh ave a dual boot system then you could always check if it works in the other OS. I havent tried cleanign the lens of the dvd player or cd drive so I wouldnt know about that. Other than that I would give you the last option I hate to tell anyone

Nuke the install and reinstall everything after you have backed up everything of course and see f it helps. 



> I installed codec (klite mega codec pack) after that my windows media player and powerDVD dint play DVD's at all. Still I am lazy to reinstall agian.



I just searched google and found numerous issues with klite and powerdvd on various boards however I couldnt find an exact solution.  If I find something Ill post it .


----------



## Biplav (Aug 24, 2005)

yes that was it.
klite mega codec.
come join the party.
i got the problem a month back.mine was no cracked voice but too heavy vibrations.
its the codec error then.
uninstall it.they play in power or win dvd
if it doesnt work then try ace codec pack then .


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2005)

@Biplav, it used to play well even after that I installed it. But only VLC played and not powerDVD or winDVD. 
The thing is that VLC dont use this codecs, then why klite codec problem? 
But I will uninstall and post the details here.


@exx_2000, regarding your post, I replies at you know where


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2005)

Uninstalled the codec pack also, still the problem persists


----------



## Biplav (Aug 24, 2005)

try undoing the registry edit that u did.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes did that too, still getting this thing. Data DVD play well.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Aug 25, 2005)

ur problem is because of the ac3filter that is installed with the klite codec pack.& here's the solution---->Open WMP,go to Tools-->Options-->DVD-->Advanced.That'll bring up the AC3filter config menu,fiddle around a bit with the settings (speaker type,sample format etc...) until the sound bcomz ok.

btw,the reason y ur prob persisted evn after u uninstalled the codec pack waz bcuz even after removing the pack,ac3filter still remains installed & registered on the system.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2005)

I did as you said,but I can't find any ac3filter options in the things, but yes audio type and all that was there. OK I will try out and tell this morning.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 25, 2005)

Run DXDIAG. Go to sound tab and turn down hardware sound acceleration to "Basic". See if that helps.

Keith


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2005)

Keith, I did as you said (put that it to basic) , but there is no effect, the sound is not proper and it's cracked as before    Do we need to restart? and I dint restart. 

Do you think it's hardware problem? ; as all the other disks play well (Data DVD, VCD, Data CD, etc..) it's only the movie DVD that dont play well. 

Any other ideas? 



@dIgItaL_BrAt, 
No, it's same as before , dint work


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 25, 2005)

You could try restarting. Better still uninstall and reinstall your sound drivers. Also, STAY AWAY FROM CODEC PACKS. They might appear as a neat all-in-one solution but hard to troubleshoot when things go wrong. FFDSHOW is a good alternative.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 25, 2005)

yes u might try reinstalling ur sound card drivers.
better if u got 2 os or plan to make 2 os then try it in the ther operating system.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> You could try restarting. Better still uninstall and reinstall your sound drivers. Also, STAY AWAY FROM CODEC PACKS. They might appear as a neat all-in-one solution but hard to troubleshoot when things go wrong. FFDSHOW is a good alternative.


I also restarted, but still the problem persists  


Now reagarding reinstalling the sound drivers, I have a 6 yr old Mercury motherboard and my mobo CD dont have the drivers for Windows XP, so last time around I had to ask my friend who also has a Mercury mobo, it's bit difficult to ask him agian as he lives a bit far away from where I live. I have c- media sound card, can I get the same from any site? Plz tell me how to reinstall also (assuming that I get my drivers). I forgot (or rather never tried before) how to reinstall the drivers. 


I have *ALL CODECS UNINSTALLED*, now I play in VLC players or BSPlayer (still some issues with certain formats, but it's OK). 


Also I have only Windows XP, so I cant try in other OS also  



Thanks for the support, in advance.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 26, 2005)

ok grudge 
i uploaded my mercury c media sound drivers for u.
*rapidshare.de/files/4361538/WDM.rar.html
i have zipped it it shud unzip to around 5-6 mb. if it doesnt then its corrupt. 
anyways u got to install it from device mgr.
so first u need to uninstall ur sound drivers.
then select the location of the unzipped file"wdm"

i got mercury mbd too and my audio codec is " cmedia ac97 audio device"
so basically this shud work for u


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh... Biplav! Thanks yaar  
It's very late now.. , I shall try out this morning after 10am and tell you as to how this goes abt. Thanks for drivers


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2005)

Just now unzipped, it comes to around 6.4 mb. 

Biplav, by the it don't look like it used to be (or that's what I feel). Is this the drivers for XP? Is there any other stuffs for audio? Can you plz post a screenshot of the audio drivers folder of your mobo cd?


----------



## Biplav (Aug 26, 2005)

yes its for xp only.
and my motherboard is 845 glv mercury. but the sound drivers are same for all mercury motherboards(810,810e,845 and 865)
*

this is the cd main page
*img170.imageshack.us/img170/8813/sound10so.jpg


this is the "sound "folder 
*img170.imageshack.us/img170/8306/sound27ry.jpg

this is the "c-media" folder
*img170.imageshack.us/img170/1963/sound31fg.jpg

this is the "driver" in the "c-media folder"

*img319.imageshack.us/img319/8159/sound44lp.jpg

as u can c there are these folders:
advance
ini
wdm
win_95
win_98
win_nt40
of these when i installed my sound drivers i chosed wdm folder(i installed sound driver from device mgr as the auto install program has been removed frm mercury cd for c-media sound drivers. yah it used to come earlier. but now u got to install from device mgr only.)

and this is the wdm folder
*img319.imageshack.us/img319/7439/sound54sk.jpg
*


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2005)

One more thing.... can you tell me what is the number of your mobo CD (ie, the version number). Mine is some 1 D or E (as you can see it's old, 6 years  ) 

Ok. Plz tell me how much space the C-media in total takes? 22.5mb? 

By the way, what is WDM? Why Win XP not there (or is WDM related to XP?)

In the c-media folder, can you see the setup file? Thats the thing I remember when I used for me. OK plz tell the version and space in total. 


A big thanks for the pains


----------



## Biplav (Aug 26, 2005)

well i think my cd version is 8.32A(this is wat is written on the cd )
and the c-media folder is 33.1Mb
the "drivers"folder in c media folder is 22.3MB

yup there is a setup.exe in the c media folder. 
i missed it.
but the point is the setup installs additional  software (other than drivers)
so for that reason i install from device manager.
that way only the necessary drivers are installed.
i can upload the full folder if u want.
but i am sure that only the wdm folder is required as i installed from that folder only(after copying it to my hdd)


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok... plz tell me how to go abt in uninstalling the thing. 
Here is the screenshot of my device manager:
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/6844/untitled3vy.jpg


So, WDM is sufficient to re-install agian?


----------



## Biplav (Aug 26, 2005)

yes it is sufficient
but dont worry i am uploading the entire c media folder(in rar format ofcourse)
will take time sud complete by 11 o clock.
and u need to uninstall the 
audio codecs and cmi8738.... audio device


----------



## Biplav (Aug 26, 2005)

in the meanwhile
try doing it with wdm folder(i am 100% sure it shud work)


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 26, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Ok... plz tell me how to go abt in uninstalling the thing.
> Here is the screenshot of my device manager:
> *img300.imageshack.us/img300/6844/untitled3vy.jpg



Double click second option, update driver, install from a specific loc, don't search i will chose.

-k


----------



## Biplav (Aug 26, 2005)

ok uploaded the full cmedia folder with the setup.exe app.
*www.megaupload.com/?d=267AD505
its a rar file
18.47 mb


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2005)

This is what I get when I did as you said Keith Sebastian:
*img92.imageshack.us/img92/8013/untitled1hm.jpg

And when I did as this:
*img360.imageshack.us/img360/3606/untitled3df.jpg
It showed me some 4 drivers and I clicked yes and the driver updated (or thats what it said). I am yet to restart (for the effect to take place), lets see what happens. 


Or if that dont work (after I uninstall) , shall I do this:
Should I click on the red part highlighted in the image below: 
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/2042/untitled5gx.jpg
And install from where Biplav gave me? 



By the way, thanks for the support Keith Sebastian and Biplav for the drivers.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 27, 2005)

ur welcome grudge.
well i think it shud work the way u did it. else wait till 2 o clock and download the full cmedia folder and there is a setup file. u dont need to go to device mgr then.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok.. I just restarted, the sounds and other things work fine, but still the DVD dont play well    


By the way, I forgot to tell whenever I play the DVD video movies, then it dont play as it should do. It plays and then pauses for a split second and then plays and this process is so fast as of it seems that it plays continously. And the sound is not good when this happens and this is my problem. I need to make it play properly. I dont know what went wrong   
It used to play very well till last sunday  

Now I am gonna try and uninstall the drivers and then install them again and see if that works. 


@Biplav, 
Thanks man, I will d/l this morning at 2am. Will have to uninstall and then install using this setup file?


----------



## Biplav (Aug 27, 2005)

yah better uninstall and then install rather than reinstalling over it.
hmmm...
there seems to be some other prob too. how big and old is ur ram?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2005)

My ram is 128mb and almost 1.5-2 years old  

Plz tell me how to reinstall as well. Is that as in the screenshot no. 3 in my earlier post?


----------



## Biplav (Aug 27, 2005)

when the video doesnt play continuously there is under most circumstances is due to inadequate ram.
i had 128 mb ram and dvd used to be a bit u knw as if missed some frames.
but after i upgraded to 256mb ram the problem doesnt come.
well there is more than just audio problem as u just said u get video probs too.
but anyhow 
unistall the drivers by clicking the uninstall butoon as u have already mentioned.
download the whole setup c-media file.
there u just unrar and select the setup.exe file there.
best of luck


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 27, 2005)

Actually I dont think it would be your Audio Codec problems but thats just my opinion. Could you check otu something for me. Go to the control panel and then open Sound and Audio Devices. Go to the hardware tab and then scroll down and you should have a line which says video codecs. Select and click on properties and then go to the properties tab of the next window and can you post a screenshot of the codecs displayed. Do the same thnig for Audio Codecs to be safe also.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2005)

I tried to clean the registry entries as well, still no luck  The thing, looked OK last night but today morning, it's same as it is. Still the voices are not proper.    


exx_2000, Here they are:
Video: 
*img386.imageshack.us/img386/7439/untitled8ec.jpg

Audio:
*img368.imageshack.us/img368/1285/untitled9ly.jpg

Still do you think it'll be codec problem? I use VLC player which dont need codecs.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 27, 2005)

just reinstall the os man...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ 
I dont want to do that, so only I am taking so much pains to find out what's wrong. 

Agian, I will configure my modem, install the hardwares, drivers and all the formalities.. mine is a old PC, so it's hard to find reinstall and make it work as it used to do. 


Plz suggest/troubleshoot as what is wrong...


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 27, 2005)

Have you installed software like Total Recorder, or any Sound recorder because the same thing had happened to me couple of years ago only in Quicktime player.

Go to Controlpanel --> Sounds and Multimedia click on Audio tab, and under Sound Playback select your sound card because if you had installed if you had installed Totalrecorder it would install its own driver and change the playback device to its own driver.

hope this helps.....


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

hmmm

the last option to reisntall the os

if u think that its difficult to cinfigure and install drivers again

then no problem

use this softie and create a exe

after installing the os jsut run this and every driver is back

its

Driver Genius
*www.driver-soft.com/


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 28, 2005)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> Have you installed software like Total Recorder, or any Sound recorder because the same thing had happened to me couple of years ago only in Quicktime player.
> 
> Go to Controlpanel --> Sounds and Multimedia click on Audio tab, and under Sound Playback select your sound card because if you had installed if you had installed Totalrecorder it would install its own driver and change the playback device to its own driver.
> 
> hope this helps.....


No...I have not installed it. I think I am some 90-95 sure that I have not installed it.   


@expertno.1, thanks for that thing, will it work properly and have you tried it?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 30, 2005)

I think I found out wht the probelm is  (maybe thats the reason, but not sure).

*From last sunday , the DVD's dint play well as it is supposed to play because that's the day, when I uninstalled DVD decrypter *

Now I installed DVD decrypter, but still the problem persists, what to do ppl?   

I did the following: 
- Re-installed my DVD player (VLC player)
- Un-installed the codec pack (klite mega)
- Cleaned unwanted entries at registry
- Updated my sound card drivers
- Re-installed them as well 
- Tried to play in other players also, but it's the same in all the players. 

Now I think, it's because of DVD decrypter, which I installed agian and restarted, even now it's not playing as it used to. 

Plz suggest as what to do to make it proper.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow Im stuck at this point. I mean VLC player doesnt use any Codec other than the ones that does come with it. So reinstalling it should actually help if it was a problem with its codecs. This is from their documentation



> File does not play, only sound or only video
> Maybe the file you are trying to read is not fully supported. VLC does not use the codec packs you might have installed. It comes with its own codecs. If there is no open-source decoder for the format you are trying to read, it won't be supported. (There is an exception, under Windows, for codecs that use the DirectShow framework).



Now I checked my Codecs and your codecs and I basically have the same 
thing with the exception of Indeo Codec. 

* Proceed with CAUTION *

Now I know that this is gonna sound insane but here goes.

We know youre having a problem with the sound of the dvds you play. (hey by any chance can you play a cd from it ?) But you CAN read data dvds fine. What if we uninstalled every single codec audio ,video If Im correct you shouldnt encounter any errors (Please correct me if Im wrong.)Hell while not uninstall every single media player INCLUDING windows media Player 10 or what ya got on your system and then reinstall everything ie the media players one by one. If you are using onboard sound or a sound card lets uninstall ti and reinstall it. I think you have the drivers downloaded from Biplav. 

Please can anyone confirm that this would not affect his pc anyway. I personaly havent tried this asince I dont have access ot my Pc. Now if this doesnt solve it then Id have nothing else to suggest other than to reinstall the whole thing.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 1, 2005)

No, I can play all other disks fine. Data DVD,CD all play well, only the the DVD movies dont play (I mean, dont play with the sound properly). 

No man.. I have some 2-3 players.. I have windows media player 9 only (I unistalled the new one) , lemme d/l that and see if it works properly. 

I tried all that I can do with the drivers too. 

Now.. with after all this, I might have no option but to reinstall the OS  

The problem now lies with that DVD decrypter, as I have said, the DVD's dont play well the day I unistalled it from my system.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

> @expertno.1, thanks for that thing, will it work properly and have you tried it?



yeah i have tried it 5 times

every month i format my computer and after installing the os there is a lot of driver problem

so i ws in search of a softie like this and at last i got this driver genius 

it will create a exe of all the drivers which u have (third pary also)

and when u insatll a fresh copy of windows then jsut simply run the exe file and every driver will come back

trry it

i do it with it alwasy coz my system drivers are in different cds hard to find in which cd which driver is

so i use driver genius

give it a try


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmm... atlast I had to format-reinstall my Windows XP and this time I have Windows XP gold with SP2  

Now it's ok and working fine.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Sep 17, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm... atlast I had to format-reinstall my Windows XP and this time I have Windows XP gold with SP2
> 
> Now it's ok and working fine.



Aug 23 to Sep 16. And you finally decide to clean up and re-install. Goodonya mate! You should've done it long back, though I didn't suggest as I thought you were missing drivers needed for a clean install.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 18, 2005)

No mate, I knew it was not the problem with the drivers. I also found out the problem as to why that happened, it was due to the uninstall of DVD decrypter. But then, one one seemed to have any idea as to correct the problem, and I dint give up to solve it. 

After a long wait, when I had no other options I went for the reinstall. And lol I could no longer wait to watch DVD movies


----------



## elumalai (Sep 18, 2005)

*DVD not read in windows xp*

After buying the DVD CDRW combo from Digit offer,  now only I had the chance to view DVD movies....but here too i am unlucky...

I had a chance to go through burma bazaar, chennai and a guy offered a couple of DVD for 300 bucks, saying that it is original.

Being happy, i went to the house for enjoying DVD quality movie.

but alas, when I poppedin the first DVD, the message came that windows cannot recognise the DVD or read.  need format??

Shocked and popped in the second DVD, my luck it got recognized and opend to view the files, they are having the extension *.vob, *.bup, *.ifo
and two directories audio-ts and video-ts.  But none of the player found to be recognize that.


Currently, downloading k-lite codec lets see.


but the problem is why the first DVD is not recognized..... mine is windows xp.  when googled, it says that some dvds are not read in windows xp or 2000.


pls help................................


----------



## elumalai (Sep 18, 2005)

also when checked in windows me ( my frens one), the same dvd is recognized as audio cd.

and shows a file track01.cda


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmm why do want to use Klite codec packs (or any other codec packs). Just u need XP's DVD codecs (d/l them from any MS d'l sites or Digit CD/DVD). 

All the DVD's will have *.vob, *.bup, *.ifo files only and audio_ts folder will be empty. 

Did you try to open the DVD and can you browse thro it? 

I think the DVD is a faulty one and not the Drive.


----------



## elumalai (Sep 18, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm why do want to use Klite codec packs (or any other codec packs). Just u need XP's DVD codecs (d/l them from any MS d'l sites or Digit CD/DVD).
> 
> All the DVD's will have *.vob, *.bup, *.ifo files only and audio_ts folder will be empty.
> 
> ...




Thank u drgrudge


Also, one DVD is ok, i can able to browse through it. Also, after I installed powerDVD it runs perfectly.

But, another one is not even recognized.

  The message shown is  " windows counld not recognize the format or not compatible or the disk may be corrupted".

But when I ran the DVD in the shop where I bought, it worked perfectly ( it is a DVD player and not PC).  So, he is refusing to get it back.

Is there any s/w to help me, that interacts with the drive directly without the interference of windows kernel..????


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 18, 2005)

Did you try any other software like VLC player or WinDVD or MPC? 

There is some problem with the Windows media player, it wont play any DVD movies (which are copy-protected; but you dont worry pirated DVD's from burma bazzar are not copy protected )
See this:
*img279.imageshack.us/img279/3839/untitled5tf.gif


And the DVD's unless data DVD's will play only in PC and not in DVD player. So irrespective of the DVD format thing, it should play in your DVD rom drive.


----------



## elumalai (Sep 19, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Did you try any other software like VLC player or WinDVD or MPC?
> 
> There is some problem with the Windows media player, it wont play any DVD movies (which are copy-protected; but you dont worry pirated DVD's from burma bazzar are not copy protected )
> See this:
> ...




I installed winDVD, vlc and many other players found in digit dvd.

but the thing is the OS itself not recognizing the DVD, today I am going again to his shop and request or beg or shout to return it back....


----------

